# Outboard Jet - is it freeze proof when tilted out?



## SaltyGhost (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello,

This might sound like a stupid question but on an outboard jet does the cooling system drain out completely when the motor is tilted out of the water? Can any water get trapped in the jet portion of the motor or someplace else when tilted all the way out? The reason I'm asking is because I would like to keep my boat in the water basically until the water starts to freeze. If it's trimmed out will it be OK?

Thanks.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 9, 2014)

You probably don't want to be the test subject on this.


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 10, 2014)

I agree with Jamie. I use my boat all winter to waterfowl hunt. Last winter was one of the coldest I can remember. We routinely had to break ice on the river. By the time we would get to our hunting spot the boat looked like something off of Deadliest Catch. The pee stream would freeze up when left sit for any amount of time, but always thawed once the motor warmed. I've always kept my motor in the water during the colder months while hunting. No problems so far. 

This was my local river at one point last year. We hunted a few days before and after this ice flow. Crazy!!

[youtube]4ubf-qdvXj8[/youtube]


----------

